# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Injectable Methyl Tren Log / experimenting...

## tripmachine

Hey guys I just got my injectable methyl tren in the mail today!!! I'm really excited and thought it'd be a good idea to at least log anything I think is log worthy for others to view since there isn't a whole lot out there on this topic. For starters let me give you some info about myself..

age: 29
sex: male
height: 6'2"
weight: 205 lbs
bf% 13-14% 

Current cycle:

Weeks 1-14 test prop 100mg ed
weeks 1-10 tren ace 100mg ed
weeks 2-8 winstrol 100mg ed
weeks 2-8 methyl tren 1mg ed until ramped up to 2mg ed (this could change)
weeks 6-12 masteron 75mg ed

t3 around 50mcg ed
clen around 100mcg ed. (not through whole cycle but probably last 6 weeks)

PCT I have all on hand (hcg , nolva, clomid, caber, and letro) I run the letro at .25mg ed since that has helped a lot in previous cycles. 



I will be injecting 500mcg's of Methyl Tren within the next 30 minutes. Wish me luck! ;b

----------


## tripmachine

Just injected the first 500mcg's of MT about 30 minutes ago.... It was very easy using a 29g slin pin in my delt. No pain during the injection and I don't feel anything right now but then again I don't know what I'm really looking to feel right now anyway. I was told to inject 30 minutes before a workout as well and it dominates halo! I will try that out tonight for sure! 

Hopefully this will be a decent log for some to follow... I have never logged anything like this before but i'll keep posting all that I can to update you guys...

----------


## Rex9933

sup bro! subbed

----------


## T-MOS

Let's get this party started !!!!

----------


## Dancer

:0jackson:

----------


## bjpennnn

praise the lord! excited to see how this goes. why only 50mcg of t3?

----------


## tripmachine

> praise the lord! excited to see how this goes. why only 50mcg of t3?


I guess I could go more huh? I was running around 80-90mcg's a day before but while i was trying the dnp out I just stuck around 50mcg's for some reason (may have read that somewhere but i don't think it really needed to be 50) 

What do you recommend? I could bump it up for sure...

----------


## tripmachine

I injected another 500mcg's tonight around 7:30 p.m. and worked out around 8:15 p.m. The workout was really good. I don't know if I noticed the MT working so fast but I did have an awesome workout. (i took a 100mg viagra as well for pumps) .... I was just testing the viagra out and it seems like I don't really need to do that since i'm already taking no shotgun and no synthesize for pre workout and during my workout. Anyway not much to report other than my workout was awesome!

----------


## Rex9933

glad to hear the workout was awesome bud. keep it up

----------


## tripmachine

Injection #3 500mcg's 

Just injected my 3rd 500mcg's of MT and it's pretty easy to inject with the slin pins 29g.... Problem is I need to find new injection sites (bi's pecs, forearms.etc...) Problem with that is I'm a pu ssy and need to just DO IT in order to get over the weirdness of injecting in a completely new site... Sort of sketch poking a pin into my chest.... ;] lol My chest isn't really big to begin with so it makes it that much more sketchy... haha Anyway I can't wait to start telling what this stuff is going to do for me and how i react but so far I think I need to get it a few days to get used to whatever it has to offer... ?

----------


## Dukkit

interesting

----------


## Rex9933

whats up trip?

----------


## bjpennnn

trip is the ****en man hes gunna look like a ****en spartan when he is done with this cycle.

----------


## Rex9933

bigger

----------


## tripmachine

> whats up trip?


heey whaaaats up! 




> trip is the ****en man hes gunna look like a ****en spartan when he is done with this cycle.


LOL let's not get my hopes up tooo high!

----------


## tripmachine

Injection #4 500mcg's 

Ok so last night I injected my 4th injection of MT and once again it was painless / simple as could be. I injected about 30 minutes prior to my workout, drank my NOshotgun and headed to the gym... Let me tell you last nights workout was INTENSE!! I have many motivating factors right now in my life which is good in many many ways but also it's bad for wanting to fully understand what the MT is doing for me since the other motivators could be helping me increase my lifting weight as well. The first day I took MT I was lifting around the same weight i usually did but just could lift for longer (more sets / reps) which probably meant I should have upped the weight!! Last night right after injection #4 I made sure to increase the weight... I had A LOT of strength compared to how I usually am... now I don't know if this MT works that quickly (it's said to) but there was obviously something up with me... I could lift A LOT heavier than usual. I increased my barbell curling by 20 lbs and was able to rep 12-15 reps by my 3rd set. It was one of my best workouts ever... along with the previous night.

Remember I also just got out of a LOOOONG term relationship (6 years) and am dealing with ex g/f drama and sh!t like that so that is a BIG TIME motivator to me..... another thing is I'm seeing this new chick that is way cool and i'm really into her... (she works at my gym too) so that is another HUGE factor for my motivation.... and of course my cycle and many other things are motivating me but I just wanted to let you know motivation could be playing somewhat of a minor role in my crazier workouts. I'd love to just blame it all on the MT but I bet 70% of my lifting strength was because of the MT the other 30% is because of how determined I am now at this point in my life. :] Anyway I will be doing injection #5 in a short while... I'm really wanting to bump this up to 2mg ed instead of 1mg ed but maybe I should finish my 1 week of 1mg before I bump it up.... any thoughts on that? 

I am not experiencing any sides I can say are coming from the MT.... obviously I get sweaty in the day and at night but that could be due to my cycle over all... I did feel pretty weird in the head my first night during my workout while on the MT but then again that night I took a viagra before working out so I'm pretty sure it was the viagra that effed with my head. haha

----------


## T-MOS

looking good Trip...keep it going

----------


## tripmachine

> looking good Trip...keep it going


damn your fast.... do you live in here?? ;p

----------


## Rex9933

good update bro! keep it coming

----------


## T-MOS

> damn your fast.... do you live in here?? ;p


sometimes it feels that way, sometimes this is the only peace I get in my day is in here!!!

----------


## tripmachine

> good update bro! keep it coming


Thanks man... I'm trying to not leave anything out... so please ask questions if I'm not including enough details... as this is my first log but i'd like to make it as clear as possible. :]




> sometimes it feels that way, sometimes this is the only peace I get in my day is in here!!!


lol I totally understand what you mean.... when I am frustrated or caught up with drama from my regular everyday life this is a GREAT escape to be in this forum.... it seriously is. Anyway thanks for subscribing guys! Keeps me in check in a way... ;]

----------


## JiGGaMaN

how many cc's a day is this working out to?

----------


## tripmachine

> how many cc's a day is this working out to?


basically 5mg = 1cc.... i'm only taking 500mcg's a day.... so what's that? 100iu's ? is that how it's measured? correct me if i'm wrong which i probably am... don't have a pin to look at right this second..

----------


## T-MOS

> basically 5mg = 1cc.... i'm only taking 500mcg's a day.... so what's that? 100iu's ? is that how it's measured? correct me if i'm wrong which i probably am... don't have a pin to look at right this second..


hmmm not sure here.

5mg/ml means 1mg= 1/5 ml or 2/10 ml

a slin pin should be 1ml or 1/2 ml

and each whole number on the slin pin would be 1/10ml or 10 IU's

SO

the 20 on the slin pin SHOULD = 1 mg of MT and the 10 mark should be 500 mcg

Does that sound right.....its late and i am confused now :Hmmmm:

----------


## tripmachine

> hmmm not sure here.
> 
> 5mg/ml means 1mg= 1/5 ml or 2/10 ml
> 
> a slin pin should be 1ml or 1/2 ml
> 
> and each whole number on the slin pin would be 1/10ml or 10 IU's
> 
> SO
> ...




hahaha that sounds exactly right to me... It's easier for me to actually figure out and do than to type it out and make sense about it. I basically pull the MT to the 10 mark on the 1cc slin pin... which = 500mcg's Thanks for making sense of what I was trying to do above, lol :]

----------


## tripmachine

Last night i was rather disappointed.... some personal matters came up and I was forced to make yesterday my off day so I will be working out on the weekend instead of making sunday my off day... Injections went smoothly but I don't have any feedback from yesterdays workout since it didn't get to happen.... I DID on the other hand get some NICE piece of ass!!! She actually told me last night that she noticed me working out about 6 months ago (she works at the gym by the way) she was working out when she noticed me on the calve machine which happened to be right next to the incline hammer strength I was on... She told me that she got so turned on that she had to stop her workout and leave. Ever since then she noticed me coming into the gym. haha I don't know if she was just trying to flatter me or what but that was a TOTAL confidence booster to hear that... she's pretty strong and has a great body! 5'6" 140lbs... sounds a tad heavy for my taste but muscle weighs more than fat... her body is awesome! 

anyway i figured i could at least update you with WHY i didn't end up going to the gym..... well worth the premature off day. Ü

----------


## Rex9933

nice bro. get some pics of her! lol.... thats funny she had to stop her workout

----------


## T-MOS

damn sweet.....

so how are the site injections going? where have you pinned it so far and any pain from any sites?

----------


## tripmachine

> damn sweet.....
> 
> so how are the site injections going? where have you pinned it so far and any pain from any sites?


well to be honest i've only done delts so far... =X I don't pin in the same part of the delt but still I shouldn't be doing just delts I don't think... Can you give me some help/tips/motivation to attempt my pecs (small pecs...) bi's or any other muscles I should pin in? new injection sites are nerve racking to me at first.... i once told myself i'd only inject glutes... then i moved on to delts.... then quads... but i said i'd never have to do any other sites than those... I really NEED to do other sites I think though.... anything you can do to help out in that area would be awesome! I feel no pain in the delts at all though, maybe slight stinging but that's for a moment if that..

----------


## tripmachine

> nice bro. get some pics of her! lol.... thats funny she had to stop her workout


lol yeah it is funny that she even told me that story... I wouldn't think she'd want to boost my confidence even more... that's a threat to her i'd think. lol but still i'm glad she told me. I will get some niiice pictures soon.. hahaha ;p

----------


## T-MOS

> well to be honest i've only done delts so far... =X I don't pin in the same part of the delt but still I shouldn't be doing just delts I don't think... Can you give me some help/tips/motivation to attempt my pecs (small pecs...) bi's or any other muscles I should pin in? new injection sites are nerve racking to me at first.... i once told myself i'd only inject glutes... then i moved on to delts.... then quads... but i said i'd never have to do any other sites than those... I really NEED to do other sites I think though.... anything you can do to help out in that area would be awesome! I feel no pain in the delts at all though, maybe slight stinging but that's for a moment if that..


I never found it hard to do pecs with a 25g 5/8 in pin, so it has to be easier with a slin pin. there is NOTHING that you will hurt, NO you will NOT hit your heart or come anywhere near it......lolol

Kale has a great thread on injecting and I think the website s i t e i n j e c t i o n s .com is the place to go too

----------


## tripmachine

> I never found it hard to do pecs with a 25g 5/8 in pin, so it has to be easier with a slin pin. there is NOTHING that you will hurt, NO you will NOT hit your heart or come anywhere near it......lolol
> 
> Kale has a great thread on injecting and I think the website s i t e i n j e c t i o n s .com is the place to go too


hahaha ok now that I know I won't hit my heart!! lol I'll give it a go! hahaha i wasn't so much worried about hitting the heart but just didn't want to hit anything else that might suck to hit. Now that you say there isn't anything there to worry about it's just mind games i need to control. I will check out that site and tomorrow will begin pec injections! Thanks a lot tmos! I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow

----------


## Rex9933

pecs are so easy to hit bro

----------


## tripmachine

Day 3 

Just injected another 500mcg's and all i have to say is breathing feels a bit different... maybe it's in my head but i need to take deeper breaths it seems... I also get this weird smell/taste of the MT that was injected... maybe I'm just smelling my fingers from some that might have got on them... maybe i'm wiping my mouth or something and tasting it too... lol it's quite strange. This could just be in my head but I feel soooo great after each injection it's incredible! All of this could just be in my head though but you know what? If it is just in my head it's still that much more motivating! So I guess that is a good thing.

I can't wait to bump up the dose!

----------


## millionairemurph

cool thread, i"m subscribed. I have a question, not critique, just wondering... why are you running masteron only 6-12 and not 1-12?

I have only ever put together modest cycles, i am just trying to learn here. What advantage does MT and tren tpgether have? Arent they the same thing almost?

----------


## tripmachine

> cool thread, i"m subscribed. I have a question, not critique, just wondering... why are you running masteron only 6-12 and not 1-12?
> 
> I have only ever put together modest cycles, i am just trying to learn here. What advantage does MT and tren tpgether have? Arent they the same thing almost?


masteron will be 6-12 because that's the time i will have the masteron on hand.... if 6 weeks isn't long enough I may run it longer and extend my test a bit if needed... still in the works. If I don't run the masteron at all I'll be fine with that... 

To be honest I'm about as new to this methyl tren as you are... I just barely heard of it and got my bottle really quick from my source... I am basically experimenting here and logging what I get from it as I go on... if you want to check out another log that is much more detailed than mine I suggest you read through this thread...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ht=methyl+tren

----------


## RANA

Good thread

----------


## millionairemurph

> masteron will be 6-12 because that's the time i will have the masteron on hand.... if 6 weeks isn't long enough I may run it longer and extend my test a bit if needed... still in the works. If I don't run the masteron at all I'll be fine with that... 
> 
> To be honest I'm about as new to this methyl tren as you are... I just barely heard of it and got my bottle really quick from my source... I am basically experimenting here and logging what I get from it as I go on... if you want to check out another log that is much more detailed than mine I suggest you read through this thread...
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ht=methyl+tren


i"ve been meaning to read that thread. I though maybe you just had some insight about mt working through another pathway for growth... 

I'm very interested in seeing your resu :7up: lts

----------


## Rex9933

hey trip, how is today going brother?

----------


## Rex9933

trip whats going on bro?

----------


## T-MOS

Hey Trip, you still alive??

How is it going??

My MTren just came today, so I will be starting in about a month just as soon as I let the Tren A clear

----------


## RANA

> Hey Trip, you still alive??
> 
> How is it going??
> 
> My MTren just came today, so I will be starting in about a month just as soon as I let the Tren A clear


Are you just running test all the way through and how long are you running MTren? Let me know how the MTren works.

----------


## T-MOS

> Are you just running test all the way through and how long are you running MTren? Let me know how the MTren works.


I got a week to 10 days to go on current cycle, then back to just TRT cruise (I'm old)

I will be starting a log once I am ready to start the Mtren

Will be running just a low dose test to keep system happy and then 4 weeks of injectable Mtren

Purely for experiment and logging for others to help gain experience with it

----------


## Rex9933

dude, you still alive man?

----------


## T-MOS

> dude, you still alive man?


yea, seems he was away for a bit but said he would update tonight

----------


## Rex9933

oh my fault, good look bro....

----------


## RANA

> I got a week to 10 days to go on current cycle, then back to just TRT cruise (I'm old)
> 
> I will be starting a log once I am ready to start the Mtren
> 
> Will be running just a low dose test to keep system happy and then 4 weeks of injectable Mtren
> 
> *Purely for experiment and logging for others to help gain experience with it*


Great, I look forward to reading up on it

----------


## tripmachine

Sorry everyone... I was out from last thursday and didn't get to a computer really over the weekend.... and now I am really sick. =( I have a really bad sore throat and cold like symptoms. 

The MT is going soooooo great though! It's really nuts! Basically I'm taking 2mg ed now and what it does to my workouts is unbelievable! It really gives me some CRAZY strength gains as well as vascularity / pumps that are a lot crazier than ever while working out. The sides actually seem to be very slim if any at all... I don't notice anything different in negative sides while on the MT but then again maybe I just ignore anything that might be 'negative' lol. 

Things to remember:

I started my 100mg of winny ed around the same time I started my MT so that could play a role in some gains / vascularity right? 

I'm sick and have been since saturday (still been working out but yesterday I took off as well as sunday... I worked out Saturday and Monday though and I was sick both days... still had crazy strength and pumps though! 

I just feel this log could be WAY better if this weekend didn't happen and I wasn't sick right now. I am sorry for lagging on the updates and everything but I've been miserable... on a side note though.... lol this new chick I've been seeing that works at the gym told me yesterday morning after she left my house that I gave her the best orgasm she has EVER had in her life.... that was sure nice for the confidence! hahahaha ohhh man i feel great! (other than the feeling like shit part of being sick ;p )




I will update again later and hopefully i won't be sick too much longer. I've been drinking like 3 airbornes a day and just started taking tylenol day time something or other. I'm also taking about 3 grams of vitamin c a day. Any other suggestions to get rid of this sickness would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!

----------


## T-MOS

Sounds good STUD....keep up the good work!!!

what injection sites are you using?
how many injects a day now?
This was just the first week of the Mtren right?

----------


## Rex9933

ah there u are trip...

yeah winny is good for vascualrity especially at 100mg/ed man.....

the next week or 2 should be insane w the mt

----------


## tripmachine

> Sounds good STUD....keep up the good work!!!
> 
> what injection sites are you using?
> how many injects a day now?
> This was just the first week of the Mtren right?


Yeah that was the first week of my MT and I'm now injecting it in delts and pecs.... (the pecs were a mind game at first but soooo easy now) I'm injecting 2 times daily 1mg each injection... I don't know if it's causing me to break out a tad more than normal in weird spots like top of my head under my hair, on my eye brow etc... not a big deal really but that may be due to the MT.... but then again it could be caused by something else as well. 


So far though I'm having INCREDIBLE PUMPS and VASULARITY at the gym!!! as well as STRENGTH increases... but seroiusly the pumps and vascularity while working out is totally worth it already.... my arms have SOOOOOO MANY VEINS popping out... could be because of the 100mg winny ed too but let's just say it's the combination of winny and MT.. =P I'm LOVING IT!

----------


## tripmachine

> ah there u are trip...
> 
> yeah winny is good for vascualrity especially at 100mg/ed man.....
> 
> the next week or 2 should be insane w the mt


yeah i think the winny combined with the MT is sooo AWESOME! :] I will let you guys know how the next few weeks go for me. I'm expecting them to go really great though! haha thanks again for following my log even though I have been lagging a bit on updating... This stuff is AWESOME!

----------


## Rex9933

great to hear man! keep up the bad work  :Wink:

----------


## bjpennnn

veiny bastard

----------


## Rex9933

any lethargy btw?

----------


## tripmachine

> veiny bastard


veeeins are siiiick as fuuuuck! haha ;p

----------


## tripmachine

> any lethargy btw?


well I don't notice any but i'm waaay too high on life right now to be lethargic, lol!

----------


## T-MOS

> veeeins are siiiick as fuuuuck! haha ;p


yes, but is it from the Methyl Tren or the winny or something else??

----------


## Rex9933

> yes, but is it from the Methyl Tren or the winny or something else??


was wondering that also. prob a combo

----------


## Lightsout2184

cant believe trip has a thread and i havent posted on it yet. keep up the work man ur cycle makes mine look like nothing lol

----------


## Rex9933

this thread has me thinking of what trenbolone base (inject) would be like lol. probably badass

----------


## tripmachine

> yes, but is it from the Methyl Tren or the winny or something else??


usually while on cycle of anything my forearms and calves get really really veiny.... so i don't really think it's one particular thing but it's probably just a combo of everything.... 




> was wondering that also. prob a combo


yeah... a combo of things + that's just how i get. while working out though veins take over though!! 




> cant believe trip has a thread and i havent posted on it yet. keep up the work man ur cycle makes mine look like nothing lol


hahaha thanks for jumpin in here! dood... i just wanted to try all of this at once... curiousity has gotten to me.. :]

----------


## tripmachine

I haven't been updating on a daily basis but to be honest.... I don't have too much to say other than the doses I'm taking and that this stuff is amazing (i think...too many compounds at once so i'm pretty sure the stuff is amazing!!) anyway.....

Yesterday I did a total of 2.5mg 1mg in the a.m. around 11 and then 1.5mg 30 mins prior to my 6:30 p.m. workout.... Each day I keep getting the most INSANE pumps and veins in the gym..... It's sort of like the mirrors in the gym turned into fun house mirrors and I look absolutely r i p p e d / pumped as fuuuck! blood just flows at an insane rate it seems.... i don't know what else to talk about but if anyone has questions feel free to ask. :] if anyone has other ideas of what this log should consist of feel free to help out! haha thanks guys!

----------


## Rex9933

man i wish you werent running so much shit lol

----------


## tripmachine

> man i wish you werent running so much shit lol


hahahaha for experimenting i wish i wasn't as well.... but for me personally.... i'm glad i'm running what i'm running. Dood... when i carry my brief case into work each morning my forearms are not human.... veins take over my forearm! hahaha but yeah I do know what you mean about wishing i wasn't taking all the compounds I am taking because it's making it a bit more difficult to pin point what is doing what.... =/ i'm having an awesome summer though if that makes you feel better! ;p

----------


## tripmachine

Injected 1.5mg of MT this morning at 11:00 a.m. I'm going to be doing another 1.5mg 30 mins prior to workout around 5 p.m. so for now i'm up to 3mg ed... Hopefully I can get up to 10mg ed. lol j/k not thaaat much.

----------


## Dukkit

weight? hunger? sleeping? 

how bout stamina and cardio? 
we all know that regular tren messes up our cardio ability

have you felt any of those affects?

----------


## T-MOS

> man i wish you werent running so much shit lol


I will be running a low dose test along with my Methyl Tren Experiment, so we will be able to get a more definite picture of It by itself.




> Injected 1.5mg of MT this morning at 11:00 a.m. I'm going to be doing another 1.5mg 30 mins prior to workout around 5 p.m. so for now i'm up to 3mg ed... Hopefully I can get up to 10mg ed. lol j/k not thaaat much.


so you are only injecting twice a day?

are you noticing any of the usual tren sides?

How about any liver issues? yellowing of the eyes or anything?

----------


## tripmachine

> weight? hunger? sleeping? 
> 
> how bout stamina and cardio? 
> we all know that regular tren messes up our cardio ability
> 
> have you felt any of those affects?




Weight has been hanging out around 197-204ish... 197 is about 3 lbs lower than normal.... i used to always be between 200-208 it seemed... for now though i'm stuck at about 201. 

I have actually been really hungry lately, I eat every 2.5 hours and have a full meal it seems... (eg. 8 whites+1 scrambled and two pieces of toast, brown rice and chicken breast, potatoes,corn,roastbeef + half carton of cottage cheese... etc..) meals like that.. Honestly I should take down all the macros in a daily intake and see what i'm getting. 

sleeping is pretty low actually.... i usually get between 4-6 hours of sleep a night... if I need it I will take a nap sometimes but not usually. (new girl = more time awake) i really should try to get more sleep but that's my sleeping for over the last year.

stamina has been really good sexually! haha cardio wise i seem to be fine but i sweat like craaazy!! and my heart rate will hit 195 in the first minute of moderate running.... so running usually is out of the question. weight training is going awesome and i'm super setting a lot of things now because i just can't get enough looking at the pump

----------


## tripmachine

> I will be running a low dose test along with my Methyl Tren Experiment, so we will be able to get a more definite picture of It by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> so you are only injecting twice a day?
> 
> are you noticing any of the usual tren sides?
> 
> How about any liver issues? yellowing of the eyes or anything?




yeah i'm only injecting twice daily of the MT.... i figure i don't want the hassle of injecting it 3-5 times daily... i'm already doing 4 injections a day... melanotan 2, + 2 MT injections and then my tren ace / test prop injection daily..... that's already quite a bit... i figure mt twice a day is going to be enough for me... if you do more injections let me know if it helps out in other ways.. :] 

Tren sides i'm noticing would be CRAZY AMOUNTS of sweat unless i'm kept cool.... sleeping not so much... 4-6 hours nightly. cardio seems i'm ok but i do low intensity cardio for 30 minutes... heart rate around 150 the whole time sometimes a tad more. sweat like an animal. other than that i think that's about all the sides i'm getting... oh yeah i'm getting lots of good sides! i'll have to post up some pictures soon... it's probably nothing like you guys would be wanting to see but it's a great improvement for myself which i'm really happy with! 

liver....hmmmm i'm going to go to the bathroom now to look at my eyes... I did smoke a little herbal assistance a bit ago so they may be red for now.... i'll get back to you on the liver part...

----------


## tripmachine

ehh my eyes were glazed a bit redish pinkish.... i'll check for yellow later tonight

----------


## Rex9933

thanks for the updates mayne

----------


## T-MOS

good updates, great progress !!! 

keep it going !!!

----------


## audis4

nice bro! following...

I'm currently on 4mgs/ed of inj methyl  :Smilie: 

2 days out from lifting meet

keep us posted for sure!

----------


## Rex9933

> nice bro! following...
> 
> I'm currently on 4mgs/ed of inj methyl 
> 
> 2 days out from lifting meet
> 
> keep us posted for sure!


hows it going dude? u like it?

----------


## audis4

> hows it going dude? u like it?


pm me...I dont wanna whore this thread

----------


## tripmachine

> pm me...I dont wanna whore this thread


i don't mind.... the more info the BETTER!!! :]

----------


## tripmachine

Yesterdays chest workout was CRAAZY! I had the craziest pumped up chest (for me anyway) it was a great workout. I could lift more than normal and my chest was just feeling really good. I injected 1.5mg 30 mins pre workout.... :] good stuff!!


lol, I just realized my log isn't really that great of a log... sorry for not making it as nice as it should be etc.. I'm just going to update every few days but really all i think i have to say has been said.... workouts are awesome all the time now! =P

----------


## T-MOS

well, just tell us how much you are injecting daily, when you increased the dose, maybe where you are injecting how many times a day and total MGS each day would be good

then tell us any noticeable side effects, any noticeable strength gains

how is your blood pressure?
how is your urine output, color?
how is your energy level or cardio endurance?

things like that

----------


## T-MOS

I am planning to start my experiment on the 27th of this month once I return back from Cancun

I will try to make it as detailed as possible especially since the only other compound I will be using is a low dose test

----------


## Rex9933

woooot! cant wait for it t!

----------


## mg316

any updates?

----------

